# How to make items colorfast?



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

My family got some very nice, very dark red towels for Christmas from my MIL. I washed them prior to use and they are still making pink water when you squeeze them out. Is there anything I can do to make them colorfast now? I'm terrified that they're going to leave a pink dye splotch on our clothes in the hamper or something. 

These are super nice towels. I'm really surprised I'm having this problem. Shouldn't the manufacturer have gotten rid of the excess dye before sending them to stores?

 RedTartan


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

When I'm worried something will bleed onto other clothes etc . I do two things . I buy those colorfast sheets , I can't remember what they're called but they're in a little box in the laundry isle and they soak up any color that does bleed . I also put in vinegar in the wash , my Mom swares by this for colorfasting clothes and so far it's worked for me ! Good luck !


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was going to say vinegar in the wash, or a cup of salt.

Or go down to the fiber forum, where they dye yarns and ask them for what keeps their yarn dye permanant.

Angie


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Several years back, all manufacturers were required to change their dye formulas and the changes, while more ecologically friendly, make dyes less fast, particularly certain colors, red being the lead off 'bleeder' now.

I use a cup of salt the first few of times on things like towels and sheets. For work or dress clothing I use the color fast sheets from the laundry aisle.

dawn


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Thanks everybody! I'm going to do both just to make sure all my bases are covered. I'm going to use salt and vinegar in the wash. I'll let you know how well it works 

 RedTartan <- wants french fries now with all this salt and vinegar talk...


----------

